# driving from Queretaro to Puebla



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hola, Can I drive from Queretaro to Puebla using Couta(toll) roads and the newly opened Arco Norte to bypass Mexico City and the State of Mexico's laws for driving during certain hours for foreign plated cars? Thanks in advance, Rick


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Unfortunately the bypass saves a lot of time but still goes through DF. We had a friend that was driving from Pueblo and entered at 10:45, BINGO. Smartest thing he did was get the officer to escort him so that he only paid once.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree, I don't think there is anyway to do this. If you start out a bit later then you can get around the hoy no circula, Hoy No Circula - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Choose a date when your plate won't run full day and plan to enter D.F. after 11 a.m. and then you're okay. You'd come in via 57 then take the Periferico to Viaducto and then to Zaragoza and head straight to the mountains and over to Puebla. I've found personally when riding with my cousin or with some of his friends that are still down here the police won't give them any hard time as long as they are riding within their hours the plate allows and stay on the expressways or long roads/wide avenues.

One of the reasons my cousin left Mexico City was precisely because that rule restriction that went into affect in 2008 was going to kill his morning commute with his foreign plated car. Hoy no circula worked fine for one day of the week, but the rest of the program as it is now is a hazard to any foreigner. They do allow you to voluntarily test and get the cero sticker provided the vehicles is 8 years old or newer, but often foreign vehicles such as say for example a Saturn, Buick, Lexus would not exist in the local inventory (since such cars are not sold here).


----------



## 13JohnnyL (Jun 27, 2010)

You can now avoid DF by taking Arco Norte (aka Cuota Puebla). As you drive the cuota south from Querétaro you will see a big sign at the 92km from México point. It is well marked and you will avoid all the grief of DF by taking it. It´s about 100miles long and the tarifa from start to end is about $230 pesos. I drove in from Nuevo Laredo on June 8th and hit Arco Norte the next day. It´s smooth & safe. However, only gas stations are located about 20 miles from Puebla. You do NOT have to pass thru DF on this road.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks Johnny, you are correct... the arco norte route goes no way near DF, I finnally found this website:Mapa Arco Norte
thanks again, Rick


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I need to do a slight mea culpa. When I said DF, I really meant Estado de Mexico and I do believe that a few fingers cross the norte. I have been doing some research and what I found is that the Policia de Estado Mexico that stopped our friend and are charged with enforcing the license plate restrictions should not be on the norte at all. What I have been told is that this is a private highway and supposedly patrolled solely by the Federales that don't enforce the license laws. Therefore, theoretically you should have no problem driving the norte.
I still try to pick times and days that are OK but that probably just my conservativeness.
We know of a number of folk that just drive it and haven't had a problem.
Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks Conklinwh for the update, I had no problem on the cuota part that runs through the State of Mexico section,my problem with the state police is when I had to exit the cuota around Texcoco...


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

*yes*



chicois8 said:


> Hola, Can I drive from Queretaro to Puebla using Couta(toll) roads and the newly opened Arco Norte to bypass Mexico City and the State of Mexico's laws for driving during certain hours for foreign plated cars? Thanks in advance, Rick


yes not a problem


----------

